# Дорсопатия шейного отдела



## Максим Надежкин (30 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте
Меня зовут Максим я из Москвы и мне 18 лет.

Мой недуг заключается в дорсопатии шейного отдела , которую мне несколько дней назад поставил врач невролог.
Симптомы просто ужасные , я учиться не могу , на нервной почве да же девушку бросил.
И симптомы вот точь в точь , как у Елены из этой темыhttps://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19813/
Скоро будет год, как я мучаюсь , просто опускаются руки, а что самое интересное , то что не могли найти в чем проблема, успокаивает то что появилась опора , точка отправления , так сказать для последующих действий. Вы уж извините , что я вам тут жалуюсь "ною". Но очень хочется вернуться к прежней жизни , а уж тем более у меня месяц до ЕГЭ, а я сидеть спокойно не могу.
Опишу симптомы (ну уж очень ни схожи с этим постомhttps://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19813/):

Головокружение(чувство будто не в своем теле и когда посмотришь в другую сторону, сразу ощущаешь другой мир и так перескакивает) и общая слабость, которая проходит к вечеру , а самый пик головокружений достигает в три часа дня, заканчивается все около 12 ночи, а с утра опять тоже самое.
Повышенная утомляемость мышц, в особенности в лопатках
Слабость и повышенная сонливость, а вечером как огурчик , ну не так прям, но лучше.
Снижение зрения, не могу сфокусироваться на чем-то конкретно, но как-то могу.
Ощущение боли в области лопаток, это отдельная тема , поскольку меня поражает то , что когда нет болей в мыщах , где лопаки, то и не кружится голова и чувствую себя прекрасно.
Нарушение координации движений;
Пульсирующая головная боль, изредко бывает.
Перепады артериального давления;
Усиление боли при физической нагрузке;
Трудности при наклоне и повороте головы, категорически не могу повернуть шею в лево, все начинает расплываться и темнеть.
Привкус крови в горле
И мне кажется , моя ситуация началась еще с 6ого класса , когда я крутил головой и у меня что-то хрустнуло, в последствии и до сих пор у меня, что-то мешает в горле. До этого времени только это и мешало, ну я как-то не обращал внимания и все. А прошлым летом я записался в спорт зал , что мне кажется послужило развитию дорсопатии, либо не так поднял снаряд, либо потянул, но одно но я помню, что с 20 чисел августа это началось .
А теперь расскажу всю историю до сегодняшнего дня.
В 20тых числах Августа 2014г я пошел к тому моменту еще детскому врачу-неврологу, с жалобами , к тому моменту еще не было головокружений, а было дикое жжение в мокушке головы , все сваливали на ВСД, всеми любимую , пропил сосудистые ну слабенькие, не помогло, назначили фезам, тоже месяц , тоже не помогло и врач говорит, давай отправим тебя на КТ , сделали КТ головы, которое было предсказуемо, ведь ничего не нашли, только увидели, что есть кисты в пазухах, от хронического гайморита. С этими результатами я пошел ко врачу , которая сказала"о , а может тебе гайморит отдает в мокушку" , ну я поверил и меня положили в больницу для полной прочистки пазух, пролежал прочистили, ничего не изменилось, начало скакать давление в больнице и тут же меня перевели в кардиологию, я им говорил , да не с сердцем у меня проблемы, но кто будет слушать 17 летнего парня , проверили и ничего, я им и жаловался и все , никаких обследований, там же я подцепил кишечную инфекцию , и тогда меня перевели в инфекционный, и в одну ночь все мои мышцы свело и скрутило, как никогда раньше , не мог пошевелить, все болело, вообщем ужас, я чуть не умер в ту ночь, И УЖ ПРОСТИТЕ МЕНЯ , как я не звал НО! НИ одна "ТВАРЬ" не подошла , простите еще раз, так и промучился до утра , с утра пожаловался , но им было все равно, вылечили от инфекции, но голова то не прошла. К тому времени уже наступал ноябрь 2014 , и скоро наступало мое 18летие , после выписки уже не пошел никуда и просто забил, голова так же горела , мучился до нового года и о чудо , числа 5 января 2015 перестала гореть мокушка, я так был рад, но счастье продлилось не долго и через три дня у меня начались эти самые головокружения, пошел к неврологу уже будучи переведенный во взрослую поликлинику, и начал рассказывать все новому неврологу , он выписал мне опять сосудистые , но мне их сделали в уколах , вроде как помню назывались Мидокалм, но ничего не помогло, пил и ноопепт , и все же до апреля опять забил, так и учился, а мне все хуже или так же, я да же потерялся , в своем состоянии и каждый день просыпаясь и понимая, что скоро будет кружится голова. Пошел неделю назад к нему опять, но в этот раз я рассказал все подробно и он направил меня на рентген и все обследования и только рентген выявил и показал, что это дорсопатия, сказал пока что пить Пирацитам по 800мг 2 раза в день и еще один препарат, но не думаю, что они помогут. Так вот сейчас прошла неделя, как я сходил и как выявили проблему и думаю , что мне делать , думаю мануальщик не поможет, но и про операцию говорить рано, делаю различные упражнения, да же карсет для поддержки головы откопал, только в нем и сижу теперь, от него легче , но не прям так сильно. кстати, про свернутую шею в детстве я забыл упомянуть врачу. все же мне кажется проблема в этом, и в том , что добил ее тренажерным залом. Так же забыл сказать, что у меня кифоз 2 степени.
Дорогие Люди подскажите, с чего начать ,что делать, меня да же мысли о самоубийстве уже посещают, может кому-то из форумчан написать. Откликнитесь пожалуйста. Вы в этом разбирайтесь , помогите пожалуйста. Заранее огромное спасибо.


----------



## La murr (30 Апр 2015)

*Максим*, здравствуйте!
Вижу, что докторов Вы в свою тему уже пригласили.
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## AIR (30 Апр 2015)

Максим! Во первых не паникуй!  Во вторых, неплохо бы выложить сюда рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .. Сидеть много приходится? Например за компьютером. ..


----------



## Максим Надежкин (30 Апр 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Максим! Во первых не паникуй!  Во вторых, неплохо бы выложить сюда рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .. Сидеть много приходится? Например за компьютером. ..



Здравствуйте ещё раз.Спасбо за ваш ответ.
Сиижу я много,  так как весь учебный процесс проходит именно сидя, хотя у меня и санаторная школа, где можно и лежать на уроках,она с упором на опорно-двигательный аппарат, но из-за всех сокращений , там остался один терапевт, который ничего толком не знает. За компьютером много не сижу , сидел раньше (год назад)по несколько часов. На счёт снимков, я сегодня пойду ко врачу , так как все равно хотел сходить в ЦИТО, к вечеру все будет.


----------



## Максим Надежкин (30 Апр 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Максим*, здравствуйте!
> Вижу, что докторов Вы в свою тему уже пригласили.
> Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


Здравствуйте, спасибо. Буду ждать.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Апр 2015)

Максим Надежкин написал(а):


> думаю мануальщик не поможет


А на основании чего вы так думаете? 
Сделайте рентген шеи в 2-х проекциях, рентген 1-го шейного позвонка в прямой проекции, УЗИ сосудов брахеоцефальной области и выложите результаты.


----------



## dr.dreval (30 Апр 2015)

Максим Надежкин написал(а):


> на нервной почве да же девушку бросил.


Максим, извинись и верни девушку назад. 
Рекомендации врачей выполни.


----------



## Максим Надежкин (30 Апр 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Максим! Во первых не паникуй!  Во вторых, неплохо бы выложить сюда рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .. Сидеть много приходится? Например за компьютером. ..


Добрый вечер
Ходил сегодня за снимками, но мне их не дали, объясняясь тем , что невролог не принимает , и будет только после праздников.
Буду ждать. И ещё сегодня весь день носил воротник и он реально помогает , напряжения в мышцах нет, а как только снимаю, опять головокружение и начинаю болеть мышцы в лопатках.

Все что есть на руках, остальное в карте у невролога , постараюсь достать ,  так же выписка из больницы.

    



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А на основании чего вы так думаете?
> Сделайте рентген шеи в 2-х проекциях, рентген 1-го шейного позвонка в прямой проекции, УЗИ сосудов брахеоцефальной области и выложите результаты.


Сделаю, просто побаиваюсь, можно так сказать .



dr.dreval написал(а):


> Максим, извинись и верни девушку назад.
> Рекомендации врачей выполни.


Зачем мне девушка, которой все равно , как я себя чувствую :/
Сделаю все , что тут послветуют , спасибо ещё раз.

Вышла маленькая ошибочка,мне кололи мексидол, а не мидокалм ,его я принимал в таблетках


----------

